# pram help, clueless



## calm

Okay, so I don't know a thing about babies, or prams or any of the accessories they use. I have this ideal in my head about what I want a twin pram to do, am I not only clueless but completely naive? What is the closest I could get?

My ideal pram would...

- Not be huge 

- Turn into carrycots and/or carseats

- would be okay from newborn to 3 years old



If possible

- would fold into the boot of a car



Not important

- price (my parents are paying :haha:)


Does anything like this exist?


----------



## Dodima1999

Not sure where you are based but I'm hoping to get my pram next week. I'm opting for the Baby Active Twinny. It comes with 2 car seats, 2 carrycots and 2 stroller seats. All fit to a base which I hope is small/compact enough to fit in my car. Car seats are fine up to about 9months (depending on weight) and as far as I know stroller seats do till about 3-4years old (again depending on weight)
This is the store in Ireland that I'm buying from but as I say not sure where you are based. It gives you an idea of the package and at 1,000 euro it's not too expensive for a twin travel system. 
https://babyaccessoriesireland.ie/30-prams-and-pushchairs


----------



## GemmaG

I have a bugaboo donkey and it's amazeballs!! Hefty price tag though but my in laws bought it for us........ Does everything you're looking and more converts into a single pram for the times you get a chance to go out with one I have never struggled with it width wise anywhere so far and it comes with carrycots and seats that do them up to 3yrs and also adapters to put your car seats onto I love it....... This is the one I have the seat and carrycot are on in this but you can alternate it to anyway you want x
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 26.4 KB
Views: 22


----------



## jkhkjnjhb8879

Ill second what Gemma said
Iv got a bugaboo donkey too but mine is in red
No problems here
And such a head turner. X


----------



## HappiestMom

Im in the US but I have a babyjogger city select..its a tandem and can be a single or double...great storage underneath..you can get carseat adapters...you can get the carry cot things or the regular stroller seats...you can face them towards you..away from you...away from each other (only in the stroller seats when they can sit up straight)...and just go all kinds of stuff..it has a great easy handbrake...comes in lots of cute colors..we have the amethyst and I get so many compliments on it and everyone talks about how unique a stroller it is....they have tons of accessories you can get too like a can cooler bag..a ride along place for older child...a parents drink carrier and two compartment console thing...UV covers..a handmuff thing for parents...its awesome!

here are the boys facing each other..the boys facing forward..and then B in it as a single...and as a single there are 3 different locations on the base you can put the seat and then in each location it can face forward or backwards... oh and it folds super compact..the frame folds in half and the seats that we have are stackable..I can fit this stroller + my daughters huge special needs wheelchair stroller in the back of my van

https://ep.yimg.com/ay/yhst-14016457918231/baby-jogger-city-select-double-2013-34.jpg
 



Attached Files:







IMG_0450.jpg
File size: 51.6 KB
Views: 12









IMG_0524.jpg
File size: 48.8 KB
Views: 11









IMG_0614.jpg
File size: 33.2 KB
Views: 11


----------



## marymoomin

If you can afford it the Bugaboo Donkey. I regret not getting that. I got the Jane Twin Pro because it took car seats and wasn't a side by side. It was great for that. The pushchair wasn't great and we have the Baby Jogger City mini and it is the best pushchair ever. It only takes one carry cot I think though.


----------



## LucyLake

Baby Jogger City Select was what we bought based on advice here! Best decision ever! If I was abroad, I also would have considered an icandy :)


----------



## calm

Thanks a lot for all these replies its really appreciated, I'm going to study the pram situation soon and study all your options (and let you know which one I decide on).

One question, can any of these come apart and be used as improvised carseat and carry cot?. It wouldn't be the norm, I'm just worried if I have to take a taxi in an emergency (I don't drive so if DH is not with me I would be a bit stuck). As I said, it wouldn't be for everyday use. Is this possible? Maybe strapping it in using the seatbelt of the taxi? *To be honest this is my biggest worry

*


----------



## marymoomin

That's kind of why I needed the Jane. Car seats easily pop in and out of the wheels. That's all we used until they were 9 mths. To begin with at 4lb and 5lbs I don't think a carry cot would have worked for us. The car seat that goes with it straps in with seat belts. ( there is also one that uses seat belts and isofix)
I would recommend just buying the chassis and the car seats and once done with that get a good double push chair. I think the reality is is that no one twin pram does everything.


----------



## AngelUK

I warmly recommend the Mountain Buggy Duet which is by _far_ the narrowest side by side double out there. Maxicosies click into the chassis SOO SOO easily and the carrycots are easy too. My boys are big and still fit nicely and comfortably into the buggy now. I absolutely love this thing! Easy to steer too and nice if sporty looking. It doesn't fold very small but I don't think any double will. 
Good luck!


----------



## Dodima1999

calm said:


> Thanks a lot for all these replies its really appreciated, I'm going to study the pram situation soon and study all your options (and let you know which one I decide on).
> 
> One question, can any of these come apart and be used as improvised carseat and carry cot?. It wouldn't be the norm, I'm just worried if I have to take a taxi in an emergency (I don't drive so if DH is not with me I would be a bit stuck). As I said, it wouldn't be for everyday use. Is this possible? Maybe strapping it in using the seatbelt of the taxi? *To be honest this is my biggest worry
> 
> *

The Active Baby Twinni is a simple metal frame which then fits car seats or carry cot or stroller seats onto. 
I am traveling to the shop on Wednesday to order and check the frame fits into the boot of my car. (I drive a Vauxhall Corsa so small car)
I can take pictures of everything. 
Just noticed you're in Spain. This pram is from Poland originally so you should be able to get there too.


----------



## eeyore2911

I've gone for the Jane Twone as I wanted car seats that went flat like carrycots, would clip in and out with no adapters and could be used with seats for when the babies are older. The Twone was the only one I found that had most things on my wish list!! Ive not used it yet though as babies not due till July lol :flower:


----------



## calm

eeyore2911 said:


> I've gone for the Jane Twone as I wanted car seats that went flat like carrycots, would clip in and out with no adapters and could be used with seats for when the babies are older. The Twone was the only one I found that had most things on my wish list!! Ive not used it yet though as babies not due till July lol :flower:

That sounds good! And I've just seen you can get it in Spain, I'm going to look into it!


----------



## calm

I just watched this video and am more convinced

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cetWdRoHTDw


----------



## marymoomin

My friend has this! It's great!


----------



## calm

Dodima1999 said:


> calm said:
> 
> 
> Thanks a lot for all these replies its really appreciated, I'm going to study the pram situation soon and study all your options (and let you know which one I decide on).
> 
> One question, can any of these come apart and be used as improvised carseat and carry cot?. It wouldn't be the norm, I'm just worried if I have to take a taxi in an emergency (I don't drive so if DH is not with me I would be a bit stuck). As I said, it wouldn't be for everyday use. Is this possible? Maybe strapping it in using the seatbelt of the taxi? *To be honest this is my biggest worry
> 
> *
> 
> The Active Baby Twinni is a simple metal frame which then fits car seats or carry cot or stroller seats onto.
> I am traveling to the shop on Wednesday to order and check the frame fits into the boot of my car. (I drive a Vauxhall Corsa so small car)
> I can take pictures of everything.
> Just noticed you're in Spain. This pram is from Poland originally so you should be able to get there too.Click to expand...

I had a look and I can't get it in Spain, I hope it fits your boot, that is important!


----------



## calm

eeyore2911 said:


> I've gone for the Jane Twone as I wanted car seats that went flat like carrycots, would clip in and out with no adapters and could be used with seats for when the babies are older. The Twone was the only one I found that had most things on my wish list!! Ive not used it yet though as babies not due till July lol :flower:

I'm not sure though now if its suitable for 2 newborn babies, as I don't think you can put 2 carrycots? Do you know about this? X


----------



## calm

I'm back to headache mode now, I'm thinking of the easywalker duowalker now

https://www.1000bebes.com/cochecito...ampaign=feed&gclid=CMOPhbbN074CFaYfwwodVmoAeA


----------



## HappiestMom

I looked at the tandem where one is in the low back and decided that one of the babies would always be pissy because they couldnt see once they got older lol..thats why we went with the city select because both babies can see out...


----------



## calm

MrsJerome said:


> I looked at the tandem where one is in the low back and decided that one of the babies would always be pissy because they couldnt see once they got older lol..thats why we went with the city select because both babies can see out...

We thought this too, plus the baby lower down is apparently not easy to access. If its not suitable for 2 newborns that its out anyway, and I don't think it is :( Its a shame because I love the pro-fix system of Jané!


----------



## AngelUK

Any reason why you are ruling out the Mountain Buggy Duet?


----------



## calm

AngelUK said:


> Any reason why you are ruling out the Mountain Buggy Duet?

I haven't seen that one yet, I'm just having a look now, thank you X


----------



## calm

AngelUK said:


> Any reason why you are ruling out the Mountain Buggy Duet?

I've been watching videos, and they are quite similar (the Mountain Buggy and the easywalker duowalker). The only thing that is putting me off about the Mountain Buggy, is that in the videos you don't seem them installing the different chairs. I would need to easily take in and take out the carrycots for example, and I just can't find that. Do you know where I could find that info? X How did you find that? What chairs do you use? It is available in Spain (not all the prams in the thread are) so it is a possible! X


----------



## AngelUK

We had Maxicosi car seats and clicking them into the holders could not be easier. It literally just clicks in and that is it. And you don't have to take off the holder to put the carrycots. I couldn't find a video of how it is done as such but if you go to about the 44th second on this video it will give you an idea on how easy and quick it is. But I have no idea if they have them in Spain of course and I think the best advice would be to check if they do and then find a shop and have it demonstrated to you. Good luck!


----------



## calm

AngelUK said:


> We had Maxicosi car seats and clicking them into the holders could not be easier. It literally just clicks in and that is it. And you don't have to take off the holder to put the carrycots. I couldn't find a video of how it is done as such but if you go to about the 44th second on this video it will give you an idea on how easy and quick it is. But I have no idea if they have them in Spain of course and I think the best advice would be to check if they do and then find a shop and have it demonstrated to you. Good luck!

They do have them in Spain for sure (I wasn't asking in the other post but affirming they do indeed sell them). So if they are quite easy to take in and out, then that would make them in the same league as easywalker duowalker. The thing is, I would have to first take the frame out, then clip the carrycots on after when outside, I'm scared its going to be a real pain! I'll have a look a the video thank you! XXXX


----------



## calm

But what they put on in the minute 44 are the carseats aren't they, not the carrycots?


----------



## AngelUK

oh sorry I misread. I thought you meant chairs as in car seats. 
The carrycots also have a simple one click and go system but I usually put the boys in after I installed the carrycots. They can be a bit fiddly till you get the knack of it. But to be honest I didn't mind that at all. I always kept the pram in the boot of my car as my apartment is very small. When I wanted to go out with the pram and the carrycots, I would just push the frame into the corridor, click them in and then put the boys in. 
But again, i think your best course of action is to go and see several in a shop and have them demonstrated and even try them out yourself. :)


----------



## marymoomin

Can I throw something into the mix? Do you need a carry cot. I had one with my eldest dd pram and we used it twice. If you are in and out of cars and taxis it's a pest and you wouldn't waken them to take out of a car seat to put in a carry cot. Fair enough if you are walking everywhere but I didn't bother with them with my twins.


----------



## AngelUK

We didn't use ours that much either cause we just used the maxi cosis.


----------



## eeyore2911

The Twone is suitable for two newborns - at least it better be as I have two babies arriving in about four weeks and this is what i've got lol!!! :)


----------



## calm

AngelUK said:


> oh sorry I misread. I thought you meant chairs as in car seats.
> The carrycots also have a simple one click and go system but I usually put the boys in after I installed the carrycots. They can be a bit fiddly till you get the knack of it. But to be honest I didn't mind that at all. I always kept the pram in the boot of my car as my apartment is very small. When I wanted to go out with the pram and the carrycots, I would just push the frame into the corridor, click them in and then put the boys in.
> But again, i think your best course of action is to go and see several in a shop and have them demonstrated and even try them out yourself. :)

That sounds quite good! I don't have a big problem with space, though I wouldn't saw we have lots going spare. The thing is I want to keep it in the garage as not to be going up and down the stairs with it. So I wanted to bring down the babies in the carrycots or carseats and clip them in. The thing is, I don't think I will find one in a shop, they just don't seem to get the twin prams in the shops and you have to order them, so I will probably just order them online (and then I suppose I could always send it back if I didn't like it or change it, I hope anyway)


----------



## calm

marymoomin said:


> Can I throw something into the mix? Do you need a carry cot. I had one with my eldest dd pram and we used it twice. If you are in and out of cars and taxis it's a pest and you wouldn't waken them to take out of a car seat to put in a carry cot. Fair enough if you are walking everywhere but I didn't bother with them with my twins.

I honestly don't know. If they had to go in a taxi, I wouldn't take the carrycots for sure, just the carseats. I thought in general it would be good to have the carrycots as it seems the best position for them, and I thought if we went visiting them could sleep better in them. I'm even considering using them as a bed for the first few months (I think its the easywalkder duowalker they say its good for this). But I don't honestly know. Its all so confusing and overwhelming :(


----------



## calm

eeyore2911 said:


> The Twone is suitable for two newborns - at least it better be as I have two babies arriving in about four weeks and this is what i've got lol!!! :)

I thought it wasn't because you can't fit 2 carrycots in it. I get the impression that sometimes the twone is better for 2 children that are different ages, or at least the adverts gave me this impression. What chair do you plan to use when they are newborns, the maxicosi sort of thing? I actually really still like this pram, I'm just a bit worried about how was in underneigh and a bit inaccessible, and I also worry they might get pissy when one is below. My mum hates it, so she has also contributed to put me off it a lot. But I admit I do still like it!


----------



## calm

One more question sorry :wacko:

What about when they outgrow the maxicosi style carseat What age do they outgrow them? Does that mean that you won't be able to attach carseats to a stroller when they are older?


----------



## HappiestMom

we switched our boys out at around 5-6 months I think They were just too big to carry in the carseat....especially two if you are alone...its more annoying to have to get them out of carseat and into stroller and then back into carseat in car but it has to happen at some point lol... our boys are bigger though so yours might last longer...the babyseat weight for the graco was like 22 or something...... here is a snippet from a multiples club website.. 

Infant car seats are outgrown when babies a) reach the weight limit or b) when there is less than one inch of hard shell above the baby&#8217;s head. Most babies will outgrow the infant seats by height before they are at the maximum weight for the car seat. Infant seats that are rated to 22 lbs will usually last until babies are 7-9 months old, but some large babies outgrow them at 4 months of age. Most babies will be able to use the 30lb seats until close to their first birthday.


So it really just depends on how big your babies are...


----------



## AngelUK

Mine outgrew the maxicosi car seats when they were about 9 or 10 months old and then we changed the pram into the buggy style. From then on we left the new car seats in our car and anyway the boys got far too heavy to carry very far in their maxicosis.
Of course it is annoying if you then need to go with a taxi for example cause the bigger car seats are usually very bulky and I am not sure what you would do then. I have seen some people use this sort of travelmate thing instead of a buggy but that set up would definitely need two people then


----------



## calm

Yes, I think once they hit that age, I'll have to think a completely new plan. Its not that I'm planning to gets taxis, its more of an emergency situation sort of thing? I think what I will do in these cases is take the pram in the boot, and ask the taxi drivers to keep the carseats (there are some taxidrivers I know more and I think they would do that for me and put them in the boot). I'm just hoping its never necessary anyway and that they don't need to be rushed to hospital. I have a local doctor's surgery I can walk to.


----------



## calm

By the way AngelUK, i just looked up to see if there is a double travelmate (I hadn't heard of them before) and found this, do you think you can attach 2 carseats of older kids? Its not something I would use in general, but if it could be used in an emergency? 

I don't know, maybe the first option is better (leave seats to taxi driver)


----------



## AngelUK

I have absolutely no idea, I am not using this myself. I have a car and leave our seats in there. But I have seen people at the airport with them. Sorry.


----------



## marymoomin

As far as I am aware you can only attach the stage 0 rear facing seat- then it's buggy seat and stage 1 car seats. They are too heavy by that stage to lift a baby and a seat.


----------



## eeyore2911

I know what you mean about one being underneath lol - i figure i'll swap them round...?!
I've gone for the matrix 2 car seats as they are carrycots too (as in lie flat, overnight sleeping etc) instead of specific cot attachments and they can click up and be normal car seats. They are pretty heavy tho, but can be used up to a higher weight than normal so rear facing for longer which i liked x


----------

